

Weekend Project: Elegant bug tracking for hackers - mdgrech23
http://buggrapp.com/bugs

======
mattbee
You realise no British user can possibly take this app seriously? Anal sex.
That's what bugger means. Happy hacking!

~~~
DenisM
In Microsoft there's an internal tool called bugger. I think sizeable number
of people are well aware of the multiple meanings.

Actually, it's a rare triple entendre - the anal sex reference, the "computer
bug" official reference and the "someone bothersome" reference.

------
gouranga
Snap! Signing up...

An Error Was Encountered

The action you have requested is not allowed.

:(

Do you have a bug tracker I can report a bug about your bug tracker in? :)

~~~
mdgrech23
Womp, womp. No I don't but that's an excellent idea! I'm not sure what would
have caused it to bork out on you. Do you have any other details?

Also maybe adding a feature where people or third parties in general could add
bugs to your list wouldn't be a bad idea? Suppose an API could help accomplish
this as well.

~~~
gouranga
Chrome 19 on win7 x64. nothing else notable.

+1 for API if it doesn't crash ;-)

------
duiker101
It looks interesting, nice and simple, but citing yourself on your own product
seems think it's quite lame.

~~~
coreycollins
I actually think it's genius. Mocking himself a little bit and other sites
that display testimonials. It caught my eye and I signed up because of it.

~~~
mdgrech23
Glad someone picked up on my corny joke :)

------
pearkes
When I add a tag to a bug and go back and view the same bug the tag I added
has been replaced by:

music, Koala, Suche, test, thing, asd, dasd,asdasd ,asdasd ,asdasd, asdasd ,
Buggr, Buggrapp, Time, Start, one, one two

~~~
chris_engel
It seems to pull all available tags out of the database and line them up in
the textarea...

------
Bullislander05
Pretty neat. I might use it some.

Little typo: When you select a bug and click the drop down list to make it
high or normal priority, the first option is "Mark As High Hriority".

~~~
mdgrech23
Good call. Corrected :)

------
mikelbring
This is nice. I built an open source one awhile back
<https://github.com/mikelbring/tinyissue>

------
Produce
No, _this_ is an elegant bug tracker for hackers -
<http://ditz.rubyforge.org/>

------
hhimanshu
I just added a bug and status says "about 3 hours ago". Can it be little
precise?

~~~
yashchandra
timezone issue ?

------
lomegor
Nice project. Are you planning on open source it?

------
szymzet
Indeed very nice. What technologies did you use?

------
LaSombra
Very interesting project. Simple and functional.

